# It’s official we are in a pandemic!



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

And now the real panic starts.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Watching Bernie Sanders live in a press conference that just came on. He just said those very words.

Now he's talking about Trump but he started out talking about a global pandemic.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Watching Bernie Sanders live in a press conference that just came on. He just said those very words.
> 
> Now he's talking about Trump but he started out talking about a global pandemic.


I'm old have a 6 month supply of food and meds and I'm cleaning my firearms at this very moment. And I have cable and Netflix's


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Today is a day to celebrate, for tomorrow we all may die!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Today is a day to celebrate, for tomorrow we all may die!


I'm going to take a nap soon then have some pudding and watch a Rodney Dangerfield movie.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Mole said:


> I'm going to take a nap soon then have some pudding and watch a Rodney Dangerfield movie.


Caddyshack or Back to School?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mole said:


> View attachment 427995
> And now the real panic starts.


WHEW!! I am sooooo glad I've already got my toilet paper fort built.

I imagine the stores are going to be even worse now, if that's even possible.


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Watching Bernie Sanders live in a press conference that just came on. He just said those very words.
> 
> Now he's talking about Trump but he started out talking about a global pandemic.


I rather contract the Coronavirus then listen to Bernie or Trump.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Caddyshack or Back to School?


I have him on VHS


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mole said:


> I'm going to take a nap soon then have some pudding and watch a Rodney Dangerfield movie.


Just how old are you? :whistling:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Rodney, Andy, Harold :frown:


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

MHR said:


> Just how old are you? :whistling:


He's older then dirt &#128522;


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Might as well have cherry cobbler at lunch.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I posted in another thread the other day, but I just listened to it again so I'll put it in this thread too:


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

The DUMBASS in the White House just declared that all information about the Coronavirus to be classified.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

It would be much worse here if Trump did not restrict travel from China on 31 January.


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> It would be much worse here if Trump did not restrict travel from China on 31 January.


I picked up 2 pax's last night from China, Trump is full of &#128169;. They flew in through Canada.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> It would be much worse here if Trump did not restrict travel from China on 31 January.


And better if the stable genius had not dismantled the reaction team to such global threats.

I am sorry, his efforts have been perfect.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lucky13jay said:


> I picked up 2 pax's last night from China, Trump is full of &#128169;. They flew in through Canada.


Sniffy Joe will save you.

LMFAO


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Funny thing, I got sick last week. bad cough, chest congestion. Swollen sinuses. I missed a week of my regular job and haven't driven since 2 Saturdays ago. I've recovered now. i went back to work on Monday though i still had a bit of a cough. Still not back driving yet. I never got check out because quite frankly it is not that bad a cold. I have definitely had worse. But I will never know. Did I have it and now I would be immune or did I just have the regular cold and will probably get sick again, which would suck since that would make it 3 times I've been sick since Christmas.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

MHR said:


> Just how old are you? :whistling:


In mole years I'm 899 years old.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Caddyshack or Back to School?


"easy money" get's no respect.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

got a p said:


> "easy money" get's no respect.


"I'm de man"


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

he's there to amuse you...like a clown.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

This will make it even worse for the poor folks that just have a cold. Every time they sneeze or sniffle someone near them will freak the eff out.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Saw a Special Report on ABC news this afternoon, and they said it’s going to get worse. Not good for R/S at all.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

It is time to ground all airlines cancel all cruises and cancel all events over 3 people.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mole said:


> It is time to ground all airlines cancel all cruises and cancel all events over 3 people.


Why not just cancel all events with more than 2 people? I see a lot of babies being born around Dec.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why not just cancel all events with more than 2 people? I see a lot of babies being born around Dec.


Come on, first you guys take away foursomes and now you're going after 3 somes? Overreach!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Why not just cancel all events with more than 2 people? I see a lot of babies being born around Dec.


Cubs are always born in the winter! Usually in January though.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Us moles are always pumping them out with the underground warmth and all. Dig tunnel eat roots make more moles.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The talk is that Trump is going to pass a stimulus package for hourly workers. Guess where that leaves us?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The talk is that Trump is going to pass a stimulus package for hourly workers. Guess where that leaves us?


We get free cheese but you need to stand in line with infected people.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Humans will need to mate vigorously to replace all of the virus victims.

Or don't, because quite honestly bears would not mind a lot less humans. Unless they are tipping pax, that's a different matter!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Humans will need to mate vigorously to replace all of the virus victims.
> 
> Or don't, because quite honestly bears would not mind a lot less humans. Unless they are tipping pax, that's a different matter!


India has it covered.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Mole said:


> India has it covered.


Yes, I've been there! Hopefully will retire there too


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lucky13jay said:


> I rather contract the Coronavirus then listen to Bernie or Trump.


I'd rather be raped by the coronavirus, then to endure pretty much any bloviating politician.
Especially those two.



Jon Stoppable said:


> Today is a day to celebrate, for tomorrow we all may die!


You mean tomorrow humans may die, so that bears can celebrate with a feast..


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Marshal law very quietly spoken.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Mole said:


> I'm old have a 6 month supply of food and meds and I'm cleaning my firearms at this very moment. And I have cable and Netflix's


You can't shoot the virus ,but I have my guns clean also got to get some more food. My biggest worry is they said a presumptive case was found in a DIA employee .So I wonder about working the airport .Uber sends out messages about support if a driver was in contact with a infected rider .Do I trust Uber ha ha &#128512;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 427995
> 
> 
> View attachment 428002
> ...


Even the Trump chump just caught on.
Just saw his broadcast. It's the same information we had 2 weeks ago.

Yep, it's now a pandemic.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

mellorock said:


> You can't shoot the virus ,but I have my guns clean also got to get some more food. My biggest worry is they said a presumptive case was found in a DIA employee .So I wonder about working the airport .Uber sends out messages about support if a driver was in contact with a infected rider .Do I trust Uber ha ha &#128512;


Supplies are going to be important if you plan to live indoors the worst thing you can do is go to the store every 3 to 5 days clearly shortages are going to happen anything made in China that includes medications shavers and all the things we take for granite do you know halls cough drops are made in China?
Some people think this is a joke the CDC just said 100 million Americans may be infected with the wuhan virus in the next 18 months. So much for our lifestyle I'll miss the casino and big fat dinners.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Lucky13jay said:


> I picked up 2 pax's last night from China, Trump is full of &#128169;. They flew in through Canada.


That is how terrorists used to come. The desperate will be desperate. Canada did not restrict.

It won't be easy but the numbers of people are shocking. Too low to worry but too panicky not to. It is an economic nightmare.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

LADryver said:


> That is how terrorists used to come. The desperate will be desperate. Canada did not restrict.
> 
> It won't be easy but the numbers of people are shocking. Too low to worry but too panicky not to. It is an economic nightmare.


Close all borders and cancel all flights


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Sniffy Joe will save you.
> 
> LMFAO


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

LADryver said:


> That is how terrorists used to come. The desperate will be desperate. Canada did not restrict.
> 
> It won't be easy but the numbers of people are shocking. Too low to worry but too panicky not to. It is an economic nightmare.


Borders are not perfect some get through the system.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

only difference it will make is if there is a mutated version of the virus that isn't already on american soil. but i approve of shutting down for a while, seems like the first logical step. we all wish this step had been taken earlier bc it would have kept the virus at a level in america where it could have been contained.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

We are a utility. We are regulated by applicable utility commissions.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> Funny thing, I got sick last week. bad cough, chest congestion. Swollen sinuses. I missed a week of my regular job and haven't driven since 2 Saturdays ago. I've recovered now. i went back to work on Monday though i still had a bit of a cough. Still not back driving yet. I never got check out because quite frankly it is not that bad a cold. I have definitely had worse. But I will never know. Did I have it and now I would be immune or did I just have the regular cold and will probably get sick again, which would suck since that would make it 3 times I've been sick since Christmas.


^^^This^^^ is how you kill someone's grandma and joke about it online.

People are contracting the virus with the CDC scrambling to find the source because of utter dumbasses such as above.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

San Diego just locked down.

Meetings with more than 250 banned.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

This


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> This


I would rather lose my money then my life. Or anyone else's life.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Social Security ain't shitt. But it will pay my rent and for minimal food. Hey I grew up in Texas I can live on Tex Mex, that don't cost much.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ^^^This^^^ is how you kill someone's grandma and joke about it online.
> 
> People are contracting the virus with the CDC scrambling to find the source because of utter dumbasses such as above.


That is not true at all. You are NOT supposed to contact any heath people unless you are seriously sick. The danger here is when everyone panics when the get a minor sniffle and runs down to the hospital, overloading the heathcare system and leaving no one to help those that actually need it.

I did what I was supposed to do. I got sick and then stayed home for the next week. If work wants me to stay out longer then they should give me more sick leave. I asked, they said no, so I shrugged my shoulders and came in. I have no idea if I had CORONAVID-19. I don't think I did. but if I did it was only a minor thing and everyone really is going out of their ever loving minds. I was not that bad a cold. I have definitely had much worse.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> That is not true at all. You are NOT supposed to contact any heath people unless you are seriously sick. The danger here is when everyone panics when the get a minor sniffle and runs down to the hospital, overloading the heathcare system and leaving no one to help those that actually need it.
> 
> I did what I was supposed to do. I got sick and then stayed home for the next week. If work wants me to stay out longer then they should give me more sick leave. I asked, they said no, so I shrugged my shoulders and came in. I have no idea if I had CORONAVID-19. I don't think I did. but if I did it was only a minor thing and everyone really is going out of their ever loving minds. I was not that bad a cold. I have definitely had much worse.


No you are suppose to call the hospital so that they administer a Covid 19 test without exposing anyone.

Testing a a potential Covid case isn't going to overload the system. More people become infected because of negligence does.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

We have 1 million virus test for 300 million people. Our president is a lying sack of s***.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No you are suppose to call the hospital so that they administer a Covid 19 test without exposing anyone.
> 
> Testing a a potential Covid case isn't going to overload the system. More people become infected because of negligence does.


My local news says to "Call your medical provider first and get instructions on how to report for a test".


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No you are suppose to call the hospital so that they administer a Covid 19 test without exposing anyone.
> 
> Testing a a potential Covid case isn't going to overload the system. More people become infected because of negligence does.


No because only a certain number of labs in the entire country can do the test. It might be the CDC only. and yes. millions people flocking the hospitals with absolutely overload the system. You are only supposed to call them if you are sick beyond a normal cold. But you know what? You do what you want to do. Every time you get an allergy attack go down to the emergency room. See how many times they welcome you there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr.Do said:


> No because only a certain number of labs in the entire country can do the test. It might be the CDC only. and yes. millions people flocking the hospitals with absolutely overload the system. You are only supposed to call them if you are sick beyond a normal cold. But you know what? You do what you want to do. Every time you get an allergy attack go down to the emergency room. See how many times they welcome you there.


We have 4 labs here that can do the test. I'd imagine each state has their own testing facilities.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> No because only a certain number of labs in the entire country can do the test. It might be the CDC only. and yes. millions people flocking the hospitals with absolutely overload the system. You are only supposed to call them if you are sick beyond a normal cold. But you know what? You do what you want to do. Every time you get an allergy attack go down to the emergency room. See how many times they welcome you there.


Or you can learn to read and follow directions

CALL being the key word, your designated medical facility.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

It's because we chose not to use the European test, which was much simpler faster to produce.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Here is why you don't go off of how sick you feel instead of administering a test.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ays-after-being-turned-away-from-hospital.amp


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Caddyshack or Back to School?


I have taken Danny from caddy shack to the airport. His other family members are locals and regular customers.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

What the hell is designated medical facility? Never heard of one. But I'll tell you I will do. Tomorrow I will call my boss and I will tell him some random dude on the internet told me not to come in to work. I'll get back with you on what he says.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> What the hell is designated medical facility? Never heard of one. But I'll tell you I will do. Tomorrow I will call my boss and I will tell him some random dude on the internet told me not to come in to work. I'll get back with you on what he says.


Back to learning to read YOUR(being the key word) designated medical facility.

Rather that be YOUR primary care, YOUR local hospital, YOUR state's prearranged facility for Covid test, etc.

Tell your boss you tested positive for Covid 19 and see if he let's you come in.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Or you can learn to read and follow directions
> 
> CALL being the key word, your designated medical facility.


Agreed


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

well
When Wuhan Flu wears out.
In South Louisiana we will Still have Encephalitis spreading Mosquitos.
Brain Eating Bacteria in the tap water.
And Hurricane Season. . . 

So anyone who withstands the Oil Bust and Economic Recession
Will have ALL THIS to look forward to.

In a Bankrupt State . . .

With 10% SALES TAX !


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> well
> When Wuhan Flu wears out.
> In South Louisiana we will Still have Encephalitis spreading Mosquitos.
> Brain Eating Bacteria in the tap water.
> ...


So in the shower don't ingest water through your nose huh.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Now I'll take things seriously. 

https://www.citynews1130.com/2020/03/12/vancouver-420-festival-cancelled-due-to-covid-19-concerns/
I don't use the stuff but this protest festival has withstood a lot over the years so for this to bring it down is big.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> So in the shower don't ingest water through your nose huh.


Reminds me of a saying the old men used to say from yesteryear

"If it smells like cologne leave it alone, if it smells like fish eat all you wish" &#129300;


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mr.Do said:


> That is not true at all. You are NOT supposed to contact any heath people unless you are seriously sick. The danger here is when everyone panics when the get a minor sniffle and runs down to the hospital, overloading the heathcare system and leaving no one to help those that actually need it.
> 
> I did what I was supposed to do. I got sick and then stayed home for the next week. If work wants me to stay out longer then they should give me more sick leave. I asked, they said no, so I shrugged my shoulders and came in. I have no idea if I had CORONAVID-19. I don't think I did. but if I did it was only a minor thing and everyone really is going out of their ever loving minds. I was not that bad a cold. I have definitely had much worse.


You are supposed to be less casual. Not every illness is the one dreaded, but it is important to protect others from ourselves. If you think you have it, you are requested to telephone your health provider or other. They at least want to know who should be tested.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I have taken Danny from caddy shack to the airport. His other family members are locals and regular customers.


Did he ever go to law school?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's because we chose not to use the European test, which was much simpler faster to produce.


is that the one made by roche that has results 10x faster? bc we have that one now, get ready for huge numbers of cases reported in coming days. americas confirmed is about to go 6 digits, maybe 7.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Mole said:


> I'm old have a 6 month supply of food and meds and I'm cleaning my firearms at this very moment. And I have cable and Netflix's


They're coming for your Netflix.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> is that the one made by roche that has results 10x faster? bc we have that one now, get ready for huge numbers of cases reported in coming days. americas confirmed is about to go 6 digits, maybe 7.


IT WILL BE QUASHED.
" NATIONAL SECURITY"

THE NUMBERS WILL NOT BE REAL.

Focus on how the Government is Acting.
Not what they Say.

It is Bad.
They Already know it.

I know for a fact they are hiding true numbers right now.

Here is WHAT THEY DO.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> IT WILL BE QUASHED.
> " NATIONAL SECURITY"
> 
> THE NUMBERS WILL NOT BE REAL.
> ...


Lousiana has schools??? Please explain this then...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> San Diego just locked down.
> 
> Meetings with more than 250 banned.


A lockdown is not the same as limiting large gatherings.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

LADryver said:


> That is how terrorists used to come. The desperate will be desperate. Canada did not restrict.
> 
> It won't be easy but the numbers of people are shocking. Too low to worry but too panicky not to. It is an economic nightmare.


I know it hard to believe, but there are Chinese that live in Canada.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> A lockdown is not the same as limiting large gatherings.


Have you been to prison? Please tell us more! Lol


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> A lockdown is not the same as limiting large gatherings.


San Diego drivers understand what I mean.
We make our money off conventions of 10,000 or more.

Limiting gatherings to 250 means theres no money.

Might as well be a total lockdown for Uber.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Pandemic, pandemic, pandemic, people squawk as they run around like Chicken Little. The USA is NOT in a pandemic state. We are, however, in a state of total panic and dumbassedness, fueled by the fearmongering of the media.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Pandemic, pandemic, pandemic, people squawk as they run around like Chicken Little. The USA is NOT in a pandemic state. We are, however, in a state of total panic and dumbassedness, fueled by the fearmongering of the media.


There's going to be a lot of left over toilet paper around.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> There's going to be a lot of left over toilet paper around.


Nah some people are so frightened they're probably crapping themselves and will need the 200 rolls they purchased.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Nah some people are so frightened they're probably crapping themselves and will need the 200 rolls they purchased.


Good I have 4 bidets in my house . Warm water and some will do .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Good I have 4 bidets in my house . Warm water and some will do .


That's good! I don't have one in my condo. I didn't realize how many have them in the US.

Bidet sales are increasing now.

https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...-toilet-paper-shortages-brondell-tushy-2020-3


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Invisible said:


> That's good! I don't have one in my condo. I didn't realize how many have them in the US.
> 
> Bidet sales are increasing now.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...-toilet-paper-shortages-brondell-tushy-2020-3


When we decided to renovated all the bathrooms in the house I told my husband to install them everywhere. Even my kids love to use them .


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> There's going to be a lot of left over toilet paper around.


There's going to be a lot of TPd houses when this dies out.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> San Diego drivers understand what I mean.
> We make our money off conventions of 10,000 or more.
> 
> Limiting gatherings to 250 means theres no money.
> ...


In Boston, we experienced a true lockdown during the marathon bombing. Once you have been through that you no longer use the term lock down randomly.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Good I have 4 bidets in my house . Warm water and some will do .


You don't have 4 bidets in your house. Liar


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Toilet Paper pandemic is right behind Corona Virus Pandemic. Mark my words, you heard it here first 😃👍


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Lysol is back in stock at 2 Walmart’s by me and they have toilet paper.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Toilet Paper pandemic is right behind Corona Virus Pandemic. Mark my words, you heard it here first &#128515;&#128077;


No, actually it isn't. TP crisis is just stupid fuxing Americans. Italians are laughing at us. My kids are laughing at us *they live in Italy)

If we don't nip this in the bud, we'll be forever dealing with this. Americans are nasty people. They think bidets are stupid, but freak out about TP?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm wondering how long the panic buying will last?
Pretty soon all the people freaking out should have 2 years worth of toilet paper at home.

I just want to buy a roast chicken. I don't need one, I just want to be able to buy simple stuff again.
Can't get near the store yet.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jctbay said:


> No, actually it isn't. TP crisis is just stupid fuxing Americans. Italians are laughing at us. My kids are laughing at us *they live in Italy)
> 
> If we don't nip this in the bud, we'll be forever dealing with this. Americans are nasty people. They think bidets are stupid, but freak out about TP?


It's okay. We are laughing at ourselves over here. I suggest you check out some of the memes.&#128522;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's okay. We are laughing at ourselves over here about the Toilet paper. I suggest you check out some if the memes.&#128522;
> View attachment 430617


One side of their garage is full of TP.

Better park the BMW on the street.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> One side of their garage is full of TP.
> 
> Better park the BMW on the street.


Have you been spying on my house?


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's okay. We are laughing at ourselves over here. I suggest you check out some of the memes.&#128522;
> View attachment 430617


Testing positive for this makes me can has more careful. I was doing 8 or so airport trips a day, but I'm skeered now. Tomorrow, max 6 runs. I have free squirts of Vidka/Mt. Dew (all I could come up with for sanitizer.)



Mkang14 said:


> It's okay. We are laughing at ourselves over here. I suggest you check out some of the memes.&#128522;
> View attachment 430617


Noooo...ahhhhh...awwwwwwwwww



Buck-a-mile said:


> I'm wondering how long the panic buying will last?
> Pretty soon all the people freaking out should have 2 years worth of toilet paper at home.
> 
> I just want to buy a roast chicken. I don't need one, I just want to be able to buy simple stuff again.
> Can't get near the store yet.


It's going to last forever. I'm good to 2030.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Jctbay said:


> Testing positive for this makes me can has more careful. I was doing 8 or so airport trips a day, but I'm skeered now. Tomorrow, max 6 runs. I have free squirts of Vidka/Mt. Dew (all I could come up with for sanitizer.)
> 
> 
> Noooo...ahhhhh...awwwwwwwwww
> ...


You mean no more $4.50 Walmart roast chicken? Oh my god!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anyone out there know anyone that has even gotten sick? I have yet to find anyone. Not one person.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Does anyone out there know anyone that has even gotten sick? I have yet to find anyone. Not one person.


The relatives of the 13 people that have it in San Diego County know somebody.

It's just a matter of time until a local driver is infected.

Then the excrement will hit the rotary oscillator.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Toilet Paper pandemic is right behind Corona Virus Pandemic. Mark my words, you heard it here first &#128515;&#128077;


I read a thing, if I remember right, turns out Western Canada has 3 TP manufacturing plants. They're trying to tell us, quietly for max profits I'm sure, that it'll all be alright, don't panic, but buy another case, you know, to be sure.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Does anyone out there know anyone that has even gotten sick? I have yet to find anyone. Not one person.


@Lissetti is/was. She wasn't able to get tested though.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The relatives of the 13 people that have it in San Diego County know somebody.
> 
> It's just a matter of time until a local driver is infected.
> 
> Then the excrement will hit the rotary oscillator.


give me a name


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

F 


Jctbay said:


> You don't have 4 bidets in your house. Liar


F U. I do . And proud of it .
Thank you , next.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> give me a name


Just wait, you'll get your own.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Does anyone out there know anyone that has even gotten sick? I have yet to find anyone. Not one person.


Yes my good friends father died from the Virus


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> Yes my good friends father died from the Virus


Very sorry for your loss. You know the only person in Nevada who has died from the virus.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> Yes my good friends father died from the Virus


What's his name ?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What's his name ?


None of your beeswax



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Very sorry for your loss. You know the only person in Nevada who has died from the virus.


That is not up to date so far 4 people from the home died it is in south Clark county it's not in the news or on the CDC page.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> None of your beeswax
> 
> 
> That is not up to date so far 4 people from the home died it is in south Clark county it's not in the news or on the CDC page.


Very sorry to hear that. I hope they cannot prevent the spread in the home and the rest of Nevada. Hang in there.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Very sorry to hear that. I hope they cannot prevent the spread in the home and the rest of Nevada. Hang in there.


I'm a introvert and I have 90 days of food and a year supply of toilet paper my feelings go out to the people who are not prepared or are old I think a lockdown will be a really good thing take care and be well.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> None of your beeswax
> 
> 
> That is not up to date so far 4 people from the home died it is in south Clark county it's not in the news or on the CDC page.


yep, I didn't think so



Mole said:


> I'm a introvert and I have 90 days of food and a year supply of toilet paper my feelings go out to the people who are not prepared or are old I think a lockdown will be a really good thing take care and be well.


my heart goes out to people changing their lives for a flu bug that rarely infects anyone and never kills anyone under the age of 60 that wasn't already on their deathbed


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yep, I didn't think so
> 
> 
> my heart goes out to people changing their lives for a flu bug that rarely infects anyone and never kills anyone under the age of 60 that wasn't already on their deathbed


What the hell is your problem? That family has a right to privacy. They are not public figures.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> I'm a introvert and I have 90 days of food and a year supply of toilet paper my feelings go out to the people who are not prepared or are old I think a lockdown will be a really good thing take care and be well.


Save the top ramin flavor packs for the toilet paper.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Save the top ramin flavor packs for the toilet paper.


Lol to funny








this is just the reserves if it gets bad I have 50 pounds of meat and more booze then most.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> Lol to funny
> View attachment 431423
> 
> this is just the reserves if it gets bad I have 50 pounds of meat and more booze then most.


Booze is important!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What's his name ?


Medical information is protected in this country and is none of your business

Unless you are in healthcare


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mole said:


> I'm a introvert and I have 90 days of food and a year supply of toilet paper my feelings go out to the people who are not prepared or are old I think a lockdown will be a really good thing take care and be well.


Very well prepared like me.
We don't know what will happen soon . I am so inclined to drive and pick up my daughter in indiana


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Very well prepared like me.
> We don't know what will happen soon . I am so inclined to drive and pick up my daughter in indiana


Get a mask and gloves careful when using the gas pump be careful.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Does anyone out there know anyone that has even gotten sick? I have yet to find anyone. Not one person.


Yes, in Italy. I lived there for 17 years and know a few.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Medical information is protected in this country and is none of your business
> 
> Unless you are in healthcare


not when someone dies



BigRedDriver said:


> What the hell is your problem? That family has a right to privacy. They are not public figures.


not when someone dies....this is the first time in history that ZERO names of anyone that has died have been released


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> not when someone dies
> 
> 
> not when someone dies....this is the first time in history that ZERO names of anyone that has died have been released


Try searching

Hippa after death


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Try searching
> 
> Hippa after death


you seem to be confusing releasing someone's full medical history with simply announcing the passing of someone


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you seem to be confusing releasing someone's full medical history with simply announcing the passing of someone


Maybe someone does not want to share that information so the vultures don't show up.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you seem to be confusing releasing someone's full medical history with simply announcing the passing of someone


Yes Mother


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you seem to be confusing releasing someone's full medical history with simply announcing the passing of someone


And you are asking for peoples names who died from the Corona virus

My bad lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> Maybe someone does not want to share that information so the vultures don't show up.


ok, I'll bite....what exactly does "vultures showing up" mean exactly ?



Kodyhead said:


> And you are ONLY asking for peoples names who died from the Corona virus
> 
> My bad lol


exactly


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ok, I'll bite....what exactly does "vultures showing up" mean exactly ?
> 
> 
> exactly


People who think because someone died they are owed something like x wives cousins old friends ect they see someone died and try to pic the bones dry.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you seem to be confusing releasing someone's full medical history with simply announcing the passing of someone


No names are needed just numbers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> No names are needed just numbers.
> 
> View attachment 441720


still only 1/5th of yearly normal common flu numbers but don't let facts get in your way &#128077;


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> still only 1/5th of yearly normal common flu numbers but don't let facts get in your way &#128077;


At the current rate in 8 to 10 days it will be equal in 16 to 20 days it will be double every 4 to 5 days if the rate of infections keep on track. So 80,000 deaths by April 22 and 320,000 deaths by may 1


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> At the current rate in 8 to 10 days it will be equal in 16 to 20 days it will be double every 4 to 5 days if the rate of infections keep on track. So 80,000 deaths by April 22 and 320,000 deaths by may 1


what you want to happen and whats going to happen are two different things


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> what you want to happen and whats going to happen are two different things


I want this to go away ASAP but at the current speed of the virus it is doubling every 4.5 days give or take. Hopefully people stay in doors and stop spreading this virus and to anyone who think it's no big deal they are wrong and just plain foolish.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> I want this to go away ASAP but at the current speed of the virus it is doubling every 4.5 days give or take. Hopefully people stay in doors and stop spreading this virus and to anyone who think it's no big deal they are wrong and just plain foolish.


all thats happening is they are attributing covid19 to anyone that dies, even if covid19 was not the primary factor


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> all thats happening is they are attributing covid19 to anyone that dies, even if covid19 was not the primary factor


Are you a medical professional? Work for the WHO? How do you know this give us some facts.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Mole said:


> View attachment 427995
> 
> 
> View attachment 428002
> ...


You think???


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> Are you a medical professional? Work for the WHO? How do you know this give us some facts.


there was a "guideline" that the cdc released regarding covid19 reporting that was shown in a stream i linked to in a previous post


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there was a "guideline" that the cdc released regarding covid19 reporting that was shown in a stream i linked to in a previous post


Link please.

if you die in a car crash are you counted as covid19?
My brother works for the cdc and his wife is a scientist they tell me the death rate and contraction rate is 20% under reported and in the USA we are about 5 day behind reporting the accurate numbers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> Link please.
> 
> if you die in a car crash are you counted as covid19?
> My brother works for the cdc and his wife is a scientist they tell me the death rate and contraction rate is 20% under reported and in the USA we are about 5 day behind reporting the accurate numbers.


if you had covid19 then yes, in terms of covid19 reporting


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

2,839,436 Cases in the USA.
129,673 Deaths in the USA

18 to 24 more months to go before the pandemic ends.

Estimation of deaths in the USA 2,300,000


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mole said:


> 2,839,436 Cases in the USA.
> 129,673 Deaths in the USA
> 
> 18 to 24 more months to go before the pandemic ends.
> ...


We're actually over 132,000 deaths.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> We're actually over 132,000 deaths.
> 
> View attachment 482378


Simply because Americans can not do anything by the rules. We have failed as a nation and as a people. And I mean all of us not one side or another We the People of The United States of America have failed May God have Mercy on our Souls!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> We're actually over 132,000 deaths.
> 
> View attachment 482378


Covidtracking.com has us at 122,000 deaths - averaging roughly 400 a day for the past week.

I read a sad story about an obese guy in CA (I think) who went to a party and found out someone there had CV. He got it and was very angry and upset with himself for his error in judgment. Oh, he had Diabetes, too. He passed.

Everyone needs to take responsibility of his/her own situation. If you are vulnerable, don't go out. Stay home and work out to get in better shape instead.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Covidtracking.com has us at 122,000 deaths - averaging roughly 400 a day for the past week.
> 
> I read a sad story about an obese guy in CA (I think) who went to a party and found out someone there had CV. He got it and was very angry and upset with himself for his error in judgment. Oh, he had Diabetes, too. He passed.
> 
> Everyone needs to take responsibility of his/her own situation. If you are vulnerable, don't go out. Stay home and work out to get in better shape instead.


I read that story, too. He was only 51.

People who are more vulnerable, like a 24 year old cancer survivor, 19 year old with diabetes or a 40 year old with an autoimmune disorder, still may have to do grocery shopping and errands.

Yes, there's personal responsibility. However, those who refuse to wear masks, claiming it's their body and their right not to, are putting the vulnerable population at risk.

I read a story of a 17 year old girl who died of it, and an 11 year old who died of it. And there's was a younger girl, who I think was 5, died of it and her parents are first responders.



Mole said:


> Simply because Americans can not do anything by the rules. We have failed as a nation and as a people. And I mean all of us not one side or another We the People of The United States of America have failed May God have Mercy on our Souls!


You cannot group everyone together. Some of us have followed the rules.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I read that story, too. He was only 51.
> 
> People who are more vulnerable, like a 24 year old cancer survivor, 19 year old with diabetes or a 40 year old with an autoimmune disorder, still may have to do grocery shopping and errands.
> 
> ...


Indeed, the protesters that are the obvious cause of the recent spike in this should all be tracked down and put in jail. Attempted murder, right?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I read that story, too. He was only 51.
> 
> People who are more vulnerable, like a 24 year old cancer survivor, 19 year old with diabetes or a 40 year old with an autoimmune disorder, still may have to do grocery shopping and errands.
> 
> ...


Let's be honest, those are probably the ONLY 17, 11 & 5 year olds to die from it. Yes, those are super tragic, terrible situations but they are isolated. We don't shut down all beaches because the US has a shark attack fatality once a year. I hate taking a one-off situation and presenting it in the context of it being a very likely possibility. Some 90+ have survived Covid - we don't present their stories as a "see? go out and live your life, Mildred survived and you can too!"

The statistical likelihood of dying from COVID under the age 45 is about 0. I wear the mask and practice responsibility as well as any of them.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mole said:


> 2,839,436 Cases in the USA.
> 129,673 Deaths in the USA
> 
> 18 to 24 more months to go before the pandemic ends.
> ...


And your point is what? Or do you have one? 2.8 million cases is terribly misleading, because that makes it sound like 2.8 million people are running around with C19. We already know there is a better than 98% recovery rate, so add that in to you list of stats.
42,591 active cases in the USA.

We also know that the case total is inaccurate because of massive error in reporting. We also know that the death count is inaccurate for the same reason.

So, again....what was the point of posting bogus numbers?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Indeed, the protesters that are the obvious cause of the recent spike in this should all be tracked down and put in jail. Attempted murder, right?


You talk about people being dramatic in other threads. But now look at yourself. You like to twist words. I never mentioned murder and/or protestors.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> And your point is what? Or do you have one? 2.8 million cases is terribly misleading, because that makes it sound like 2.8 million people are running around with C19. We already know there is a better than 98% recovery rate, so add that in to you list of stats.
> 42,591 active cases in the USA.
> 
> We also know that the case total is inaccurate because of massive error in reporting. We also know that the death count is inaccurate for the same reason.
> ...


Submission of the masses?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Let's be honest, those are probably the ONLY 17, 11 & 5 year olds to die from it. Yes, those are super tragic, terrible situations but they are isolated. We don't shut down all beaches because the US has a shark attack fatality once a year. I hate taking a one-off situation and presenting it in the context of it being a very likely possibility. Some 90+ have survived Covid - we don't present their stories as a "see? go out and live your life, Mildred survived and you can too!"
> 
> The statistical likelihood of dying from COVID under the age 45 is about 0. I wear the mask and practice responsibility as well as any of them.


Actually no. I guy who was originally from my state, who moved to NY, wasn't overweight, had no health conditions but died from it. He was 34.

https://www.tmj4.com/news/coronavir...couple-mourns-sons-sudden-death-from-covid-19


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You talk about people being dramatic in other threads. But now look at yourself. You like to twist words. I never mentioned murder and/or protestors.


Oh, I've heard time after time after time that not wearing a mask in public is the same as signing someone's death warrant.

But when it's left wing protesters? All good.

The virus seems to be effected by political leanings. Not a word about how the protesters were a huge part of the spike.

Obviously they all wanted to kill grandma. Right?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Submission of the masses?


Sure looks like it, doesn't it?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh, and for the panic-stricken masses....here's some reality for you.

https://technocracy.news/cdc-confir...JUGXm_rY0QwOolFDyLzZhZaK5AmQbWNX3eZ8ztlEVh_q8


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Actually no. I guy who was originally from my state, who moved to NY, wasn't overweight, had no health conditions but died from it. He was 34.
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/coronavir...couple-mourns-sons-sudden-death-from-covid-19


Actually yes, STATISTICALLY speaking, probability is about zero. Not saying people under 45 haven't passed. Two different things.

Nice job using an article from three months ago. That poor guy probably ate Covid three meals a day in the NYC area and got overtaken by it. Probably not something a 27 year from old Rapid City is going to have to deal with.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Actually yes, STATISTICALLY speaking, probability is about zero. Not saying people under 45 haven't passed. Two different things.
> 
> Nice job using an article from three months ago. That poor guy probably ate Covid three meals a day in the NYC area and got overtaken by it. Probably not something a 27 year from old Rapid City is going to have to deal with.


Nice job not believing young people are dying from this.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Nice job not believing young people are dying from this.


Nope, didn't say that. You are not looking very good in this exchange.

Me: Likelihood of anyone under 45 dying from this is about zero.

You: Nope! Happens all the time! Here's a story about a healthy guy from NYC from 3 months ago to prove it! See? HOAXER!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Nope, didn't say that. You are not looking very good in this exchange.
> 
> Me: Likelihood of anyone under 45 dying from this is about zero.
> 
> You: Nope! Happens all the time! Here's a story about a healthy guy from NYC from 3 months ago to prove it! See? HOAXER!


Believe as you wish. I'm not saying it happens all the time, but it's not as rare as you me think. I'll respectfully agree to disagree with you.

And hers another guy who just died of it. He was 41.










https://www.dailymail.co.uk/


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Here in Arizona, in my age group 20-44 years old, one in 28,000 people have died from the Virus, thus far.

That is actually smaller odds of fatality than many occupations. Including Taxicab driving. Which personally, I accepted that risk; but I wouldn't say that risk was for everyone.

Problem is, as usual, BOTH sides want to shove their beliefs down each others throats. BOTH sides can cherrypick news articles and studies to support their positions, to make their case on why their way should be forced upon everyone else.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here in Arizona, in my age group 20-44 years old, one in 28,000 people have died from the Virus, thus far.
> 
> That is actually smaller odds of fatality than many occupations. Including Taxicab driving. Which personally, I accepted that risk; but I wouldn't say that risk was for everyone.
> 
> Problem is, as usual, BOTH sides want to shove their beliefs down each others throats. BOTH sides can cherrypick news articles and studies to support their positions, to make their case on why their way should be forced upon everyone else.


How is it a both sides issue? You just said it yourself - 1 in 28,000. I will take those odds; not to run out and kiss strangers on the lips and sneeze on people, but to live my life with a mask on, socially distanced-ish, and washing my hands.

I'm not even sure what "side" I'm on. I'm certainly not on the "this is a scam" side, but also not on the "22 year olds going tubing want to murder Americans!" side either. Is there a third and maybe even fourth "side"?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Its been a rough week for me, with all the firework haze hanging in the air. Still trying to live my life as normal as can be, feeling like a band is tightening around my chest and coughing more this week than since before I had to go into the hospital back in March.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Its been a rough week for me, with all the firework haze hanging in the air. Still trying to live my life as normal as can be, feeling like a band is tightening around my chest and coughing more this week than since before I had to go into the hospital back in March.


Wow, that's awful for you. Hopefully this week will be better for you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Wow, that's awful for you. Hopefully this week will be better for you.


Thanks. I think that's just going to be the thing for us survivors. The Covid leaves its mark. For some who only got mild symptoms they probably will be barely aware of any lasting effects. Those who had more severe symptoms I do think are left with scarring of the lungs to some degree. As I posted in another thread, I think these days are over for me.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Meanwhile at Jimmy john

SK The King · 39K Subs!&#128293; (@SKTheKingYT) Tweeted:
Disgusting behavior. These racist employees at jimmy johns made a noose with dough I'm waiting to see if they got fired !!!!!!! @jimmyjohns https://t.co/1hTmXnyaIN


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280111459599626242


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Believe as you wish. I'm not saying it happens all the time, but it's not as rare as you me think. I'll respectfully agree to disagree with you.
> 
> And hers another guy who just died of it. He was 41.
> 
> ...


3 or 25 or 200 will still make it rare. OBTW, far more under the age of 10 will die each year from the flu. No lockdowns, no masks and no public outcry.

things that make you go hmmmmmmm


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Believe as you wish. I'm not saying it happens all the time, but it's not as rare as you me think. I'll respectfully agree to disagree with you.
> 
> And hers another guy who just died of it. He was 41.
> 
> ...


It is as rare as I think, though. Very, very rare. I appreciate your agreement to disagree.

Tragic situation, sorry for his family and very young child. For context, he got Covid about 100 days ago and was never able to beat it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. I think that's just going to be the thing for us survivors. The Covid leaves its mark. For some who only got mild symptoms they probably will be barely aware of any lasting effects. Those who had more severe symptoms I do think are left with scarring of the lungs to some degree. As I posted in another thread, I think these days are over for me.
> 
> View attachment 482945


I've read how some survivors may have long-term lung damage. That's not good at all.

https://www.sciencenews.org/article...-some-patients-may-suffer-lasting-lung-damage


The queen &#128120; said:


> Meanwhile at Jimmy john
> 
> SK The King · 39K Subs!&#128293; (@SKTheKingYT) Tweeted:
> Disgusting behavior. These racist employees at jimmy johns made a noose with dough I'm waiting to see if they got fired !!!!!!! @jimmyjohns https://t.co/1hTmXnyaIN
> ...


Yes, truly disgusting behavior. They'll get fired. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> View attachment 427995
> 
> 
> View attachment 428002
> ...


And Now
Communist CHINA IS OFFERING BUBONIC PLAGUE !


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Was laughing like crazy .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=531119680972428


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

MOVED TO CORRECT THREAD - silly me.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I just wonder what is going to happen when the flue and cold season gets here will it mix with the Wuhan flu and become a super virus?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Was laughing like crazy .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had the courage to do that .&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> I just wonder what is going to happen when the flue and cold season gets here will it mix with the Wuhan flu and become a super virus?


CAN YOU IMAGINE !?!?

COVID
AND
THE FLU !


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> CAN YOU IMAGINE !?!?
> 
> COVID
> AND
> THE FLU !


Yes I can and at 170,000 new cases per day the USA has reached the point of no return.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Can someone pass the salt....


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> Yes I can and at 170,000 new cases per day the USA has reached the point of no return.


How many deaths per day can we expect to see (until Biden takes office)?

500,000?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> How many deaths per day can we expect to see (until Biden takes office)?
> 
> 500,000?


1,475 per day at current levels expected to rise 50 more per day till late February


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> How many deaths per day can we expect to see (until Biden takes office)?
> 
> 500,000?


and then another million once he takes office. everything he says he's going to do has already been done by Trump. Except for locking down the whole country.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> 1,475 per day at current levels expected to rise 50 more per day till late February


I remember reading that we "are on pace" to hit 500,000 by Christmas. LOL.

People that believe these random numbers really need a head examination. Some days the numbers will be 1500, other days about 800. There will be no linear climb of an additional 50 per day. Haha!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I remember reading that we "are on pace" to hit 500,000 by Christmas. LOL.
> 
> People that believe these random numbers really need a head examination. Some days the numbers will be 1500, other days about 800. There will be no linear climb of an additional 50 per day. Haha!


It's just a averaging number but as more cases happen logically more deaths will happen. Who knows I'm just waiting for the vaccine.


----------

